# Copyright issue



## jolenes (May 26, 2013)

I need some help regarding coypright policy.

When I send an email to people to promote my stuff or sketches to graphic designers to create my work in photoshop or... ANYONE - how can I protect myself, if I can at all?
For example, I might get in touch with a local "singer" but he has his own shirts and accessories too. How can I know/protect myself he will not "steal" my idea, and put just his logo instead of mine?

Is there any kind of text I can add when sending emails?

Thanks


----------



## platnumcn (Aug 5, 2013)

I dunno if you can put anything on the content to make it only yours. Yes, you might have that copyright things included on the page included in the email, but I dunno, if it would help you or not  .


----------



## Cristine (Aug 12, 2013)

You don't have to do anything if the design is completely yours. If someone questions it, then you just point out it is yours.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

I use a "Copyright" watermark over images as well a statement that all content is confidential and may include protected information.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

You can add whatever you want to the email or artwork. If someone wants to steal it, they will figure out a way. The only real way to take action is through a cease & desist. And if that doesn't work, sue them for copyright infringement.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

kimura-mma said:


> You can add whatever you want to the email or artwork. If someone wants to steal it, they will figure out a way. The only real way to take action is through a cease & desist. And if that doesn't work, sue them for copyright infringement.


This is all true. The watermark or any other information included as a deterrent will only work with honest people.


----------



## islandcd (Dec 1, 2009)

Use water mark software it gave free ones online


----------



## dale911 (Jan 25, 2012)

Do the watermark, but know that if someone wants to use your design, they will and there isn't much you can do about it. You could sue them, but if they don't have anything, there's nothing for you to get and often, there are judgements of things like $1 to say that you won, but it won't get you anywhere. You would have to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that the person took your design and made substantial amounts of money from it. Like you taking Nike's logo and going out and selling shirts on it with 250k in profits. Good luck in all you do, but I doubt you will have that happen. Also, the first step is the cease and desist letter and that letter alone will likely cost you at least $150 to get the letter sent from an attorney and just tells them to stop doing what they are doing. Not really worth it when we are talking about a few shirts or something.


----------

